# Jury Duty



## cajuncrapper (Sep 26, 2001)

Anyone ever have to serve jury duty while suffering from IBS-D? I received a subpoena to serve next week. I called my doc yesterday for an excuse and was told that since I said my symptoms were "better" last time I saw him (November 2001), the excuse would have to state that "while I have suffered with IBS, I am doing better". The nurse said that if I wanted him to write anything else, I'd have to see him.I told her my D has never been worse and he saw me first thing this morning. Prescribed Celexa and drew blood to check electrolytes, acidity(?), anemia, etc. since frequent diarrhea can lead to health problems (duh). He also wished me luck since he heard that lately the court hasn't been excusing people for stuff like diarrhea. He even went on to say that doctors can't even get out of it anymore. What a comparison! Like that's a bigger deal than chronic D? I know rescheduling patients is an inconvenience, but jeez, I only wish I could reschedule the "Big D".I wrote a letter and faxed it with the doctor's excuse to the jury office. Hope I get excused. If not, I'll have to give a second thought to trying Denny's suggestion on using Depends undergarments!Let me know if you've had the jury duty experience with D.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I just had jury duty last month. I took 4 immodium each day and didn't eat much, just to be safe. Luckily, the trial was over in one day. Hopefully you won't even get picked.


----------



## Shannon21 (Apr 14, 2002)

that too has been a fear of mine. what happens if you're sitting there a have to go?


----------



## ddebenport (Apr 15, 2002)

I got called for jury duty about a year ago. I was excused for IBS. All I did was get the letter from my doctor, who is very helpful by the way. I then called the court clerk and explained it to her and she was very understanding. She told me to send in the letter and it was taken care of and she even took me off the pool list for her court. This obviously doesnt work in every case but I would suggest calling and speaking with someone in person so you can expalin what IBS is... some people won't know what you are referring to. Hope this helps


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

That too has always been my fear, I know I couldnt do it. I would love to be on a jury but not with ibs. Good Luck to you


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I would have a real problem with any G.I. who refuses to write a letter excusing an IBS patient from jury duty because the patient's `symptoms' had abated for a period of time. This demonstrates a monumental lack of understanding of the very essence of what makes IBS so insidious. Many of us experience periods of improvement - or even remission. I'm sure many of us (early on) thought - during one of these `honeymoon' periods - that we were cured..that this horrible thing had gone away for good - only to have it return full force.I would re-address this with your doctor. If all else fails - tell the judge, when questioned, that you'd be willing to serve - provided it's OK if you leave whenever you have to go - or don't show up on bad days. They will dismiss you, I'm sure.Good luck.


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

What a nightmare!







Jury duty with IBS!







I once TRIED to do my jury duty, even though I didn't have to, because I was self-employed (a writer). I felt I was doing my civic duty. At the time, I didn't even have IBS, mind you, yet all that sitting around in uncomfortable chairs actually gave me symptoms of IBS!!! I had to give up, turn in my proof of being exempt, and forget about doing my civic duty.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I was called for jury duty for the third time last summer. I missed being put on the panel by two people. I was sweating it out, the two times before I got put on the jury! Luckily I didn't have bad IBS back then.


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

I've been called for jury duty twice, but luckily have been able to get out of it. I'm a stay at home mom, and here if you are the full time caregiver of a child under a certain age (I think it's 10) you can be automatically excused.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Here is what i say if all else fails act like you are sexist, racist, misanthropic, or just against anything they say. Act like you're a horrible person. If you're against all kinds of things good chance the person on trial may fit in there.


----------

